# Gute Bikeshops in Hannover u. Umgebung



## KoTm (21. September 2006)

hi

ich bin schon länger auf der suche nach einem vernünftigen Bikeshop in der nähe von Hannover. Ich kenne natürlich BOC oder so aber das ist nicht das richtige.
ich suche einen shop wie zb www.hibike.de der shop is nur halt in hessen aber gibt es nicht hier auch so etwas? kann ruhig auch weiter weg sein aber halt schön guntig   

mfg kotm


----------



## dr.svenson (21. September 2006)

KoTm schrieb:


> hi
> 
> ich bin schon länger auf der suche nach einem vernünftigen Bikeshop in der nähe von Hannover. Ich kenne natürlich BOC oder so aber das ist nicht das richtige.
> ich suche einen shop wie zb www.hibike.de der shop is nur halt in hessen aber gibt es nicht hier auch so etwas? kann ruhig auch weiter weg sein aber halt schön guntig
> ...



Die Meinungen über Bike-Shops in Hannover gehen weit auseinander. Zu dem Thema gibt es auch schon einen anderen Thread (Bike-Shops in Hannover - oder so ähnlich). Einen Laden mit einem derart großen Sortiment wie hibike wirst Du in Hannover nicht finden. Ernstzunehmende Produkte (über Verkaufsgepflogenheiten halte ich mich hier mal zurück) bieten zum Beispiel atb-Sport (Marienstraße), Conni´s Radshop (Königsworther Platz) oder Keha-Sport (Goseriede) an. Wenn Du nicht soviel Wert auf große Namen (Shimano & Co.) legst, kann ich Dir noch Bike-a-delic (Schmuckplatz, Linden) nenen. Eine größere Auswahl an Klamotten und mitunter auch respektable Angebote kannst Du im Karstadt Sport Haus in der City finden. Was den Preis angeht, hängt das doch sehr vom einzelnen Produkt und Deinem persönlichen Verhandlungsgeschick ab. (hibike find ich nun auch nicht gerade besonders preiswert). In Hannover fällt mir jetzt auf die Schnelle nix weiter ein. Ansonsten ist Hameln von Hannover aus mit dem Auto in einer Stunde zu erreichen. Da gibt es zum Beispiel den Bunny Hop Shop, Fun Corner und 360 (oder so ähnlich). Wenn Du einen Halbtagesausflug machen willst ist S-Tec in Schermbeck noch erreichbar.

Viel Glück,
svenson


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KoTm (21. September 2006)

das hört sich doch gut an in hameln war ich auch schon mal als kind   also wusst gar nicht das da läden sind... naja danke für die antwort ich werd mich dann mal auf die socken machen/aufs bike und die läden besuchen. 

thx again 

mfg kotm


----------



## hoerman2201 (22. September 2006)

also ich kann dir bestens fun-corner in hameln ans herz legen. habe dort gerade mein 2 tes bike ( cube-stereo ) bestellt. gute preise , toller service und nette leute. 
aber über bunny hop ( kenn den laden selber zwar nicht ) hab ich auch nur gutes gehört.

v.g.
sören


----------



## winx (23. September 2006)

Für Hannover City:

Fahrrad Kontor, Räderwerk, Fahrrad Buckhard: Sehr empfehlenswert.

BOC: Okay und manchmal günstig wenn du weisst was du willst und kein Service brauchst.

Keha, ATB: Kann ich überhaupt nicht empfehlen! Finger weg.

Wenn du freundlichen Service und eine fähige Werkstatt willst, geh zu Fahrrad Kontor oder Räderwerk! Die haben aber kaum bzw. fast keine Mountainbike Artikel im Shop.


----------



## thesilentbob (23. September 2006)

moinsen! Versuch es mal in dem bikeShop auf der Königwortherstr. Schräg gegenüvber war mal writers Corner! Auch in der gleichen strasse auf einem Hinterhof ist auch ein Bikeshop! Glaube bike mailorder oder so! ISt ein kleines grünes Schild zihmlich am ende der Strasse! Hört sich zwar dubios an aber die können dir auf jeden Fall weiter helfen!


----------



## thesilentbob (23. September 2006)

ach Mensch! Den Laden vor der Hasutür hab ich ja vergessen! In Burgdorf! Fahrrad Lie.be. Haben zwar nicht solch eine riesen auswahl an mtb...haben aber Ahnung von der MAterie.
Und nihct zu vergessen "DieZwie" in Peine! Die beiden waren früer bei Fahrrad Lie.be haben jetzt aber ihren eigenen Laden! Die beiden fahren auch selber!


----------



## Scottfreak (23. September 2006)

nur zu empfehlen: keha.......(diskussion )


----------



## thesilentbob (24. September 2006)

bin von KeHa leider aml so garnihct überzeugt! sorry! Was Rennräder angeht haben die wohl meines erachtens schon nen durchblick (liegt aber daran, dass ich da überhaubt keinen Schimmer habe!!!) Aber was mtb etc angeht haben die nihct so den durchblick! Ausnahme ist dieser jüngere Typ der da arbeitet. Macht glaube ich noch ne Ausbildung. Aber wie gesagt, der fährt selber auch und weiß auch was er erzählt! Also Keha nur bedingt empfälendwert! 
Wie untern schon erwähnt...wenn du wirklich richtig gute Beratung willst und evt. den ein oder anderen Euro über hast, dann meld dich bei "DieZwei" ind Peine!


----------



## Gurkenschrauber (5. November 2006)

thesilentbob schrieb:


> moinsen! Versuch es mal in dem bikeShop auf der Königwortherstr. Schräg gegenüvber war mal writers Corner! Auch in der gleichen strasse auf einem Hinterhof ist auch ein Bikeshop! Glaube bike mailorder oder so! ISt ein kleines grünes Schild zihmlich am ende der Strasse! Hört sich zwar dubios an aber die können dir auf jeden Fall weiter helfen!



Moin thesilentbob,

ne wir waren nicht bike mailorder sondrn bike-order ;-) Hinterhof ist schon korrekt das war Königsworther Strasse 7.
Allerdings habe ich die Bude geschlossen. Ich habe einen sehr schönen Fahrradladen in Linden übernommen ;-) Darüber kann ich aber noch nichts erzählen. Erst in einer Woche. Service für alle Bremsen und Federgabeln und unsere Marken Identiti, Cucumber Cycles, Halo und Gusset wird es da geben.


----------



## Fh4n (5. November 2006)

http://bc-north.de/shops/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gurkenschrauber (7. November 2006)

So Jungs,
nun kann ich es endlich sagen wo unser neuer Laden hinkommt 

Wir haben zum 01.01.2007 bike-a-delic übernommen. Der neue LAden wird Linden Rad heissen.
Ich war ja für Hangover Cycles aber dann dachte ich ein wenig Seriösität würde ganz gut mal zu mir passen.

Der Laden hat ja noch ein zweite Etage und dort kommt unser Vertrieb rein. Also das bedeutet Identiti, Halo, Gusset, Cucumber Cycles und Lee Cougan. Na ja und wie soll es anders sein werden das auch die Produkte sein die in unserem neuen Laden stehen ;-)
Außerdem werden wir den Service für Magura, Hayes, Rock Shox und Marzocchi anbieten.

Angebote in der Zeit des Ausverkaufes gibt es natürlich auch www.lindenrad.de Flyer anklicken.

Ich habe auch grade die neue Bestellung Identiti abgegeben so könnt ihr euch 2007 bei uns 666, Dr. Jekyll und Mr. Hyde anschauen.

Würde mich freuen wenn ich euch im Shop sehe. Aber wie gesagt Umbau erst vom 24.12 - 01.01.2007 damit ihr euch nicht wundert das sich nichts geändert hat. Allerdings kann man mich ab Montag in der Zeit von 11-19 Uhr im Shop antreffen.


----------



## könni__ (2. Dezember 2006)

Kann in Hameln bunny hop empfehlen haben eine gute Auswahl an bikes (Scott, Specialized, Cannondale, Ghost Steppenwolf... ) ist von hannover gerademal eine knappe Stunde
www.bunnyhop.de


----------



## FrankyB (22. Dezember 2006)

Wie jetzt?? Olaf macht nicht mehr weiter?? Wirklich sehr schade, war immer sehr zufrieden........

:-(((


----------



## Gurkenschrauber (22. Dezember 2006)

FrankyB schrieb:


> Wie jetzt?? Olaf macht nicht mehr weiter?? Wirklich sehr schade, war immer sehr zufrieden........
> 
> :-(((




Ne, der braucht ne Auszeit.


----------

